# Fluid Master



## 333 (Oct 4, 2014)

I've Been using F. M. fill valves from the brown to the black float models and they've always been reliable through the years.Bringing them back to life with the replaceable seal which extended its life was an easy task. In the past year iv'e had to revisit some F. M. valves i installed a year ago due to low flow. Spent a lot of time trying to figure out the issue by close examination and new diaphragms.All I can figure is maybe the contractor packs I started using are not as well made. I had to start using another brand which cost a few extra however they look and feel better made and should give the customer a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahhhhhh the Home Depot contractors pack strikes again


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


*IN ALL FAIRNESS TO 333*


333 10-04-2014 12:07 AM *Newbie to Plumbing Zone*

Hello Plumbing comrades, I'm Alex, I've been doing Plumbing repairs for 34 years. My most memorable job was fishing a dead opossum out of an uncapped mistake a/c chase pipe, which was still connected to the return. After spending time with various attachments,it became apparent busting through the slab is only way.Long story short, almost lost my lunch and the smell in the house was gone. 
I'm in the business to help everyone out and to do the right thing. Have a great day thanks stopping buy.

plbgbiz 10-04-2014 05:10 AM Welcome to the Z!

rjbphd 10-04-2014 09:31 AM 34 years???? Another folding ruler plumber here!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *IN ALL FAIRNESS TO 333*
> 
> 
> 333 10-04-2014 12:07 AM *Newbie to Plumbing Zone*
> ...













Bill, the member calling himself '333' posted his introduction AFTER he posted his comment about the fluidmaster ballcocks. So, my post asking him to offer up an intro was before he actually posted an intro. 

Rest assured, your moderating staff is on guard keeping the Zone safe from infiltrators...:thumbsup:


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't used the brass shank fluidmaster. Now that we have metal supplies available maybe I'll switch. But I haven't had any problems with green box fill valves. I wonder if the brass shank is shredding some rubber?


----------



## Corvette Mark (Nov 19, 2013)

333 said:


> I've Been using F. M. fill valves from the brown to the black float models and they've always been reliable through the years.Bringing them back to life with the replaceable seal which extended its life was an easy task. In the past year iv'e had to revisit some F. M. valves i installed a year ago due to low flow. Spent a lot of time trying to figure out the issue by close examination and new diaphragms.All I can figure is maybe the contractor packs I started using are not as well made. I had to start using another brand which cost a few extra however they look and feel better made and should give the customer a good bang for the buck.


Timely post. First time ever for me buying a ballcock from a box store. I picked up three on Saturday night as I ran out of my regular 400a's that I usually keep on my truck. First thing I notice was the number was the same but box was red and white from HD, at my supply house they are in a green and white box same number. Second thing I saw was the bottom shaft was black and not the gray color top and bottom. Hmmm, I tried the one from HD today and leaked from the top (ok it happens). So I tried another from the three I picked up and leaked worse. Glad I save all my receipts! Lesson learned, for giggles and ha ha's I asked fluidmaster if they make a lower grade for the big box stores. Odds are I will not hear back. Buyer beware. Like I say lesson learned!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just switch to the Hydro Clean valve. Show the customer it's cool features and charge a premium over the FM valve.

David


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Coolcanuck said:


> I haven't used the brass shank fluidmaster. Now that we have metal supplies available maybe I'll switch. But I haven't had any problems with green box fill valves. I wonder if the brass shank is shredding some rubber?


We have been using the brass shank Fluidmaster for at least 3 - 4 years and have not had one issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## mlagasse (Oct 9, 2014)

333 said:


> I've Been using F. M. fill valves from the brown to the black float models and they've always been reliable through the years.Bringing them back to life with the replaceable seal which extended its life was an easy task. In the past year iv'e had to revisit some F. M. valves i installed a year ago due to low flow. Spent a lot of time trying to figure out the issue by close examination and new diaphragms.All I can figure is maybe the contractor packs I started using are not as well made. I had to start using another brand which cost a few extra however they look and feel better made and should give the customer a good bang for the buck.


Hi - My name is Mike and I am a Fluidmaster Technician. I found your post and wanted to know if I could help. I am interested in learning about the slow fill as well and the parts you are using because I would like to learn more about the issue. If you are willing please call me at 800-631-2011 between the hours of 9am and 4 pm (PST). Again I am interested in learning about the issue and hopefully can provide a remedy or at least a few solutions.


----------



## mlagasse (Oct 9, 2014)

Corvette Mark said:


> Timely post. First time ever for me buying a ballcock from a box store. I picked up three on Saturday night as I ran out of my regular 400a's that I usually keep on my truck. First thing I notice was the number was the same but box was red and white from HD, at my supply house they are in a green and white box same number. Second thing I saw was the bottom shaft was black and not the gray color top and bottom. Hmmm, I tried the one from HD today and leaked from the top (ok it happens). So I tried another from the three I picked up and leaked worse. Glad I save all my receipts! Lesson learned, for giggles and ha ha's I asked fluidmaster if they make a lower grade for the big box stores. Odds are I will not hear back. Buyer beware. Like I say lesson learned!


Hi Corvette Mark - My name is Mike and I am a technician for Fluidmaster. I would really like to learn about this Red and White box from HD. I am aware of the color scheme for our PRO Series line of products which is brown with a black PRO45 with a Red Cap. I would like to learn more about your experience and possible provide a remedy. Please give me a call at 800-631-2011 my hours are from 9am to 4 pm (PST).


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

mlagasse said:


> Hi Corvette Mark - My name is Mike and I am a technician for Fluidmaster. I would really like to learn about this Red and White box from HD. I am aware of the color scheme for our PRO Series line of products which is brown with a black PRO45 with a Red Cap. I would like to learn more about your experience and possible provide a remedy. Please give me a call at 800-631-2011 my hours are from 9am to 4 pm (PST).


I know the solution... 

Don't buy them from HD.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mlagasse said:


> Hi Corvette Mark - My name is Mike and I am a technician for Fluidmaster. I would really like to learn about this Red and White box from HD. I am aware of the color scheme for our PRO Series line of products which is brown with a black PRO45 with a Red Cap. I would like to learn more about your experience and possible provide a remedy. Please give me a call at 800-631-2011 my hours are from 9am to 4 pm (PST).


Ah ha! A Fluidmaster employee. I used to say that the Fluidmaster was the best $6 piece of plastic on earth. Then one day I saw the Hydro Clean filler valve and wondered how FM could be outflanked so bad. I understand the FM design is a marvelous product, simple, effective, a great design but the Hydro Clean designer took your idea and vastly improved it. I wonder what a board meeting at your headquarters was like after the HC valve came out.

David


----------

